# Favorite knitting gadget



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I know that we all have a ton of stitch markers, scissors, needle gauges, and measuring tapes. Which ones do you feel you can't live without? I'm very fond of my little folding scissors.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

My Knit Kit, it has everything handy. Measuring tape, folding scissors, crochet hook, markers, needle, needle gauge and a counter.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a little zip pouch, that I keep everything in, and I get quite lost when its not in its usual place.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

My Knit Kit and I can't do without it!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

My bent darning needles. I don't like any other kind.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a little fabric pouch, with zipper that my daughter made for me. It's made of fabric that has fireweed flowers on it. I love it. I keep my little precious things in it. My mom's cable needle, my baby ginghers, my mom's row counter that is like none I have ever seen. A set of her tiny little dpn's she used for making fingers of gloves. some of my triangle stitch markers, a needle gauge that looks like a winter cap, some clover needles, blunt sewing needles in the little container that Clover needles come in. some other things and sometimes some money. I have another school pencil box that I keep another pair of baby ginghers, Stanley 8' but tiny tape measure, more triangle stitch markers, a pen, a needle gauge, Clover thread cutter, and a few other things. these are the things I can't live without, maybe I could, but I am not going to try it.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

My knit kit goes everywhere with me, it has scissor's, marker's, tape, hook's, counter and darning needle's.....I have 3 so I alway's have 1 near me


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

GDW said:


> I have a little zip pouch, that I keep everything in, and I get quite lost when its not in its usual place.


Ditto


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Mine is not so much a gadget. I , about a week ago found a wonderful estate sale in which the seller was almost giving things away...prices were extremely low. Anyway, I purchased a bag ( A brand New Vera Bradley purse , with purchase tags still on it! )that is supposed to be a purse, but is turning out to be a wonderful knitting bag. The entire inside of this quilted bag is lined with pockets all the way around inside the purse, and has a nice sized Velcro fastening flap on the pocket on the outside ( for all those small knitting accoutrements which might get lost inside the bag's interior) Yup, definitely my new favorite knitting related thing, and for only $3.00!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.

If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

It has to be my stitch counters. I would be lost without them. I now have two, in bright colours, and although I've tried different varieties, and this is my favourite:


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

This is mine. You can see how old it is by the picture.


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


I totally agree. The wonderful thing with these needles, is that they are designed to weave through the stitches before being threaded. Then just draw the needle though/out. They will weave the shortest ends very easily.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a multi pocket folding pouch that I can't do without. It houses all my knitting tools/gadgets in one place.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

knitknotes said:


> I totally agree. The wonderful thing with these needles, is that they are designed to weave through the stitches before being threaded. Then just draw the needle though/out. They will weave the shortest ends very easily.


I've used this needle for sewing as the eyes big enough for me to see and thread. BUT, I've never thought to weave it in first then thread.....seems logical now that I know, lol l. So thanks for the tip. :sm24:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


I shall have to look out for the coloured ones, the plain grey are hard to find in my bag of mixed sewing needles , as they are all grey too ! Thank you. :sm24:


----------



## michelewnc (Feb 25, 2017)

My Fix-a-Stitch (double-ended hook)!


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

My dental pick with a crochet hook on the other end. I panic if i misplace one. (that's why i have 3 of them) I use it to rescue dropped sts, pull loose yarn one st at a timeto tighten up gauge after correcting a mistake, pick knots out of yarn, and a dozen other little common annoyances. I really cannot knit without it, use it constantly for one thing or another.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

My Susan Bates Handi Tool is what I use when I need to fix a dropped stitch. It's got a crochet hook on one end & a knitting needle on the other. It's under $2, but worth so much more to me. I have given them to friends as stocking stuffer gifts & they love them. I have several...one in each of my notions bag; so I can easily find one when I need it.

http://www.joann.com/susan-bates-silvalume-handi-tool-4in/14319016.html#sz=90&start=1


----------



## Chloenana (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes yes ! Knit Kit!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


Never heard of these but they look great.


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

I love Vera Bradley. I have a small collection and wear them all the time. She has changed her lining and I am disappointed about that but I still love wearing the one's I have. I also have a tote of her's that I use as a knitting bag.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


this is mine also and yes, they are hard to find


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have a zippered fabric pouch that I usually travel around with, except when I forget...


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


Those needles look great, never saw them before.
Something to keep my eyes out for since I could use a needle that would make it easier to weave ends in.
I do use a needle that has a slight curved point which makes it a little easier.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> Mine is not so much a gadget. I , about a week ago found a wonderful estate sale in which the seller was almost giving things away...prices were extremely low. Anyway, I purchased a bag ( A brand New Vera Bradley purse , with purchase tags still on it! )that is supposed to be a purse, but is turning out to be a wonderful knitting bag. The entire inside of this quilted bag is lined with pockets all the way around inside the purse, and has a nice sized Velcro fastening flap on the pocket on the outside ( for all those small knitting accoutrements which might get lost inside the bag's interior) Yup, definitely my new favorite knitting related thing, and for only $3.00!!!


You got a Vera Bradley for $3.00?!!! Do you know what they sell for...do look it up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

JJ you've done it again...taught me something. This looks like an wonderful tool...that I never heard about! Thanks. You should teach classes. And big thanks to OP for opening the topic.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


----------



## EdyJac (Jul 5, 2015)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> Mine is not so much a gadget. I , about a week ago found a wonderful estate sale in which the seller was almost giving things away...prices were extremely low. Anyway, I purchased a bag ( A brand New Vera Bradley purse , with purchase tags still on it! )that is supposed to be a purse, but is turning out to be a wonderful knitting bag. The entire inside of this quilted bag is lined with pockets all the way around inside the purse, and has a nice sized Velcro fastening flap on the pocket on the outside ( for all those small knitting accoutrements which might get lost inside the bag's interior) Yup, definitely my new favorite knitting related thing, and for only $3.00!!!


My DIL made me a quilted bag similar to Vera Bradley which I use to house all my notions and gadgets to keep them organized. It is lined with pockets all around the inside and outside, with large button closure. I use it with every project I do, it keeps all my essentials handy and is large enough for the project with yarn to fit nicely inside. I also use my yarn scale a lot to weigh new yarn and left over yarn to plan on future projects. It is indispensable to me among my knitting "gadgets"


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

My favorite gadget is my sock ruler. http://www.simplysockyarn.com/sock-ruler-1/


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

Yarn winder. I use it a lot


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

lyd said:


> My Knit Kit, it has everything handy. Measuring tape, folding scissors, crochet hook, markers, needle, needle gauge and a counter.


I love my Knit Kit. I use it every time I'm working on a project and it goes in the project bag. Great tool.


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*.
> 
> Those are great! I've never seen needles with a flexible eye.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


I want one of these! I am looking on eBay for them, and as of yet there isn't anything that even comes close to your picture. I will keep looking though. Hopefully, someone will list them soon!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

My favorite knitting gadget would be all of my stitch markers that I got from JillyRich here on KP! She does some beautiful work, and I love my stitch markers. They add bling to my knitting..


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

lyd said:


> My Knit Kit, it has everything handy. Measuring tape, folding scissors, crochet hook, markers, needle, needle gauge and a counter.


Yes I'm with you on this the knit kit is invaluable.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

well scissors are a dime a dozen (no insult intended)my prize tools are my Knitters Pride Royale Specials (short tips)and my special angel stitch markers I don't think there is anything else more precious to me......


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

The one I use most is my counter(s). It hangs around my neck by a piece of yarn and my adult kids tease me that it's a medic-alert when they see me with it on.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

wow it's amazing what we take for granted yes my yarn winder and my thingy for my hanks, my knit kit my angel stitch markers my knitters pride needles but what are flexible needles? now I see there is actually something I don't have that I must have with my birthday about 2 weeks away....
are these what you are talking about-----> https://www.myfabrics.co.uk/131-124101-000_wool-needles-with-flexible-eyes-prym.html
Handsome fibers has these also and that means at a lower cost 3 to a pack:
http://www.handsomefibers.com/Knitters-Pride-Wool-Needles


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I use a zipper bag that pillowcases came. It holds everything i need and I am lost without it


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Reading all your remarks I realise I have not seen a wool needle with a flexible eye. will have to look for one. I do remember when at primary school we had to make a knitting apron with a full length pocket in it to keep our knitting in.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


I've never seen this type of needle, but will be on the look out for some. Where did you purchase yours?


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


I was going to put these on as my favourite gadget too. I was so impressed with them for sewing in ends that I bought some for everyone. Then I saw the coloured ones and had to have a set of those too; well they match my mini-hooks keyring...


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

Oz knitter said:


> Reading all your remarks I realise I have not seen a wool needle with a flexible eye. will have to look for one. I do remember when at primary school we had to make a knitting apron with a full length pocket in it to keep our knitting in.


I got my needles from Amazon, they're really cheap. We had to make those aprons too - all by hand, but ours were intended for sewing.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Found flexible eye needles, coloured on Amazon. Ordered them. Thanks JJ.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

I love the zipped pouch. It was meant for storing crochet needles, so I keep 2, a large and a small in it, plus scissors, needle threader, interchangeable tool and grip, cable needle, safety pins, extra lifeline, tape measure, sometimes even an extra interchangeable set already put together. Those variable sized needle slots will fit a lot of stuff and it's still small enough to slip into my purse.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

GDW said:


> I have a little zip pouch, that I keep everything in, and I get quite lost when its not in its usual place.


Me too.


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you Tonya Stewart and Jessica Jean! I just ordered the needles with flexible eyes for me and for my granddaughter who loves to knit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

LindaH said:


> I want one of these! I am looking on eBay for them, and as of yet there isn't anything that even comes close to your picture. I will keep looking though. Hopefully, someone will list them soon!


Some are coming by Knit Pro on UK ebay for me. (guess what i have been doing?)
Figured as Knit Pro have them I might ask a friend here who sells Knit Pro if she can get them in. After all the postage is about twice what the needles cost so may as well see if I can bring some business her way.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

A few months ago I would have said my Clover round the neck stitch counter but recently I bought this gauge ruler and it's great.
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/278377964/gauge-ruler-ann-budd-knits


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

tonyastewart said:


> wow it's amazing what we take for granted yes my yarn winder and my thingy for my hanks, my knit kit my angel stitch markers my knitters pride needles but what are flexible needles? now I see there is actually something I don't have that I must have with my birthday about 2 weeks away....
> are these what you are talking about-----> https://www.myfabrics.co.uk/131-124101-000_wool-needles-with-flexible-eyes-prym.html
> Handsome fibers has these also and that means at a lower cost 3 to a pack:
> http://www.handsomefibers.com/Knitters-Pride-Wool-Needles


Great price on that pack of needles; found them on Amazon for 3 times the price.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't know what it's called, but it has a stitch gauge, needle sizes, ruler on it. I actually have 2, one is the typical rectangular size I see in the stores. The other is more triangular that a friend handed down to me from her mom.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

laceluvr said:


> My Susan Bates Handi Tool is what I use when I need to fix a dropped stitch. It's got a crochet hook on one end & a knitting needle on the other. It's under $2, but worth so much more to me. I have given them to friends as stocking stuffer gifts & they love them. I have several...one in each of my notions bag; so I can easily find one when I need it.
> 
> http://www.joann.com/susan-bates-silvalume-handi-tool-4in/14319016.html#sz=90&start=1


I also love this. I recently read about it here & ordered one from Amazon. Since I have Prime shipping was free. It's been very handy for the shawl I'm doing now which has several nupps per row. I use it to go into the multiple stitches & knit them all together. Much easier than knitting them with the larger needle I'm using for the shawl.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

tonyastewart said:


> wow it's amazing what we take for granted yes my yarn winder and my thingy for my hanks, my knit kit my angel stitch markers my knitters pride needles but what are flexible needles? now I see there is actually something I don't have that I must have with my birthday about 2 weeks away....
> are these what you are talking about-----> https://www.myfabrics.co.uk/131-124101-000_wool-needles-with-flexible-eyes-prym.html
> Handsome fibers has these also and that means at a lower cost 3 to a pack:
> http://www.handsomefibers.com/Knitters-Pride-Wool-Needles


Thank you for this link! And thanks to JJ, of course, for teaching many of us about this soon-to-be indispensable item. Books, thanks to you for starting this thread. I've seen many things I'll have to add to my knitting tools.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

My hands, I do not want to think of how I would knit without them!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Love Knitting has these needles too
https://www.loveknitting.com/us/pony-aluminium-wool-needles?country=US


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Can't do without pen and paper.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

My stitch markers for sure!


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I too have the Knit Kit - a pencil carrier. It has my yarn needles, markers, pencil, scissors, buttons, crochet hooks, tape measure, a Susan Bates Knit Check with a ruler, size gauge, and stitch gauge on it, hook for loom knitting. It even has a comb so I can look pretty while I am knitting. Any time I find a free bag, I pick it up for various projects. I try to finish one project before I start another but it doesn't always work. If I purchase yarn for a specific project, I put the pattern and yarn in a bag so it is ready when I am to start it.


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

Re Wool Needles
A yarnstore in Canmore, Alberta has them. They mailed me some. I've also seen them in my local Walmart. PM me if I can help further.


----------



## kerrilynn (Oct 1, 2014)

This is just what I need and wish I had a long time ago. Saw some by Knitters Pride on Amazon and wonder if anyone has these.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

lyd said:


> My Knit Kit, it has everything handy. Measuring tape, folding scissors, crochet hook, markers, needle, needle gauge and a counter.


I have one of those! I would be lost without it!


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

Gigiky said:


> Thank you Tonya Stewart and Jessica Jean! I just ordered the needles with flexible eyes for me and for my granddaughter who loves to knit.


I forgot to say that shipping is free in the U.S. from Handsome Fibers.


----------



## ckur (Apr 8, 2017)

I don't know how to send a link, but akerworks.com has a new cross-shaped gauge reader that looks very promising. Has little teeth to hold in place and open channels to isolate the sts being counted. Read about it on another knitting newsletter I receive. Seriously thinking about ordering one. Counting gauge sts is a bugaboo got me!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

I've not seen these flexible eye needles before. Genius! I found them on Amazon just now. Thanks, Jessica-Jean.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

GDW said:


> I have a little zip pouch, that I keep everything in, and I get quite lost when its not in its usual place.


Ditto.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

My yarn winder.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Try Googling Pymn.



LindaH said:


> I want one of these! I am looking on eBay for them, and as of yet there isn't anything that even comes close to your picture. I will keep looking though. Hopefully, someone will list them soon!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

ckur said:


> I don't know how to send a link, but akerworks.com has a new cross-shaped gauge reader that looks very promising. Has little teeth to hold in place and open channels to isolate the sts being counted. Read about it on another knitting newsletter I receive. Seriously thinking about ordering one. Counting gauge sts is a bugaboo got me!


I just received mine yesterday. I have not used it yet but it looks promising. I have trouble checking my gauge.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


Wow! I've never seen these before -- I'm going on a hunt to find them -- they look wonderful!!! Thanks Jessica-Jean -- you've always got such good information and are always so helpful.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

deshka said:


> I have a little fabric pouch, with zipper that my daughter made for me. It's made of fabric that has fireweed flowers on it. I love it. I keep my little precious things in it. My mom's cable needle, my baby ginghers, my mom's row counter that is like none I have ever seen. A set of her tiny little dpn's she used for making fingers of gloves. some of my triangle stitch markers, a needle gauge that looks like a winter cap, some clover needles, blunt sewing needles in the little container that Clover needles come in. some other things and sometimes some money. I have another school pencil box that I keep another pair of baby ginghers, Stanley 8' but tiny tape measure, more triangle stitch markers, a pen, a needle gauge, Clover thread cutter, and a few other things. these are the things I can't live without, maybe I could, but I am not going to try it.


Ok, what are baby ginghers? I have never heard of these and I am very curious. Oh and yes I am just like the rest of you, I have a little bag for all of my essentials.


----------



## glennajo (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been knitting, off and on, for almost 50 years and I would mention all the items already noted as my favorites but today is my first introduction to needles with flexible eyes. As soon as I have some of these in my hands, I know they will be my most favorite!! I just hope Jessica Jean didn't corner the market!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

ckur said:


> I don't know how to send a link, but akerworks.com has a new cross-shaped gauge reader that looks very promising. Has little teeth to hold in place and open channels to isolate the sts being counted. Read about it on another knitting newsletter I receive. Seriously thinking about ordering one. Counting gauge sts is a bugaboo got me!


http://www.akerworks.com/swatch-gauges.html

they look like a great idea


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Tonya - not that I need an excuse to go to Handsome Fibers but I really like those needles and had never seen them before so thanks (also have the 4" needles as the deal of the day-yea) and ckur I saw that too and counting gauge - especially on 1s and 0s- is an exercise in frustration so I think I will order one of those as well. Great post Books!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


Love these. You can find them on Amazon. Favorite markers are the safety pin type. The large ones make wonderful cable needles that aren't always getting lost.


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

books said:


> I know that we all have a ton of stitch markers, scissors, needle gauges, and measuring tapes. Which ones do you feel you can't live without? I'm very fond of my little folding scissors.


 My favorite niece had this make up bag made for me (that's me on the left and her on the right) and I use it to take all my small projects with me where ever I go, I even took it with me when I flew to DC last month.

Georgia


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


Where do you buys these??

Georgia


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Like almost everyone I have a knitting tool kit-all the usual items in an iPad case I picked up for $5 at Marshalls clearance section. It's small but sturdy and nothing can poke through or fall out. But my new favorite gadget is a locking row counter. I always a a sock in my purse to work on and the old row counter kept getting accidentally 'clicked'.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

My finger row counter: http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Finger_Row_Counter-White__D81731.html
Wouldn't do a complicated pattern without it.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

If I had to choose it would have to be (this is crazy) my large coffee can with a hole for the yarn in the plastic lid. It's the only way I can keep my yarn ball out of my kittie's paws and mouth.
Lots of good ideas here!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for this post!!!! So many great ideas and new sources to save. I love spending time with y'all.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


 lol - and my dentist hates this action! (Cottons seem to be most resistant to chewing through....) I too bought a number of these needles and use only the smallest size-- the Pony brand, all-gray, from Love Knitting after a KPer wrote about them last year. I bought about a dozen packs and LV seeing them pinned tog w/a removable st marker in my tools.

My Amish swift & Stanwood winders are my most indispensable tools.

What brand are these colored ones?
ETA - they're Prym Wool Needles - still searching online for them.


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> My Susan Bates Handi Tool is what I use when I need to fix a dropped stitch. It's got a crochet hook on one end & a knitting needle on the other. It's under $2, but worth so much more to me. I have given them to friends as stocking stuffer gifts & they love them. I have several...one in each of my notions bag; so I can easily find one when I need it.
> 
> http://www.joann.com/susan-bates-silvalume-handi-tool-4in/14319016.html#sz=90&start=1


Absolutely! I'd be lost without it. I, too, have given many as gifts.


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

GeorgialCampbell said:


> Where do you buys these??
> 
> Georgia


Never mind I found them on Amazon and ordered 4 sets, but they aren't a prime item so I won't be getting until between June 15- July 7... I will totally forget about them by then and be surprised when they come! LOL!!

Georgia


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

great find


----------



## joycecannon16 (Dec 12, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


I have never seen those, but I WANT them! Awesome! I just put them in my Amazon cart!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> Mine is not so much a gadget. I , about a week ago found a wonderful estate sale in which the seller was almost giving things away...prices were extremely low. Anyway, I purchased a bag ( A brand New Vera Bradley purse , with purchase tags still on it! )that is supposed to be a purse, but is turning out to be a wonderful knitting bag. The entire inside of this quilted bag is lined with pockets all the way around inside the purse, and has a nice sized Velcro fastening flap on the pocket on the outside ( for all those small knitting accoutrements which might get lost inside the bag's interior) Yup, definitely my new favorite knitting related thing, and for only $3.00!!!


----------



## joycecannon16 (Dec 12, 2016)

GeorgialCampbell said:


> Where do you buys these??
> 
> Georgia


I just put them into n my cart to buy on Amazon.


----------



## moijewood (Jan 7, 2017)

I just ordered 2 sets from Amazon. One for me and one for my sister. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

My knit kit, for sure. Mine is a Tom Bihn zipper pouch and I love it.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

moijewood said:


> I just ordered 2 sets from Amazon. One for me and one for my sister. Thanks for the tip.


 Are you sure that's enough? I'd lose it the 1st day if I had only one.....

_I found them on Amazon and ordered 4 sets, but they aren't a prime item so I won't be getting until between June 15- July 7_
Really? Mine will be here in less than a week.

_ I just put them into my cart to buy on Amazon_
They may be out-of-stock if you don't order now, what w/all of us purchasing!

ETA - I LV the transparent fabric organza bags that come in orders from (?? - cannot think of the company name..darn) as they've become my Project Bags! 
The small ones hold the tools and the large hold everything. They sure beat zip-locks for endurance!


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, I'm sorry to confess that my knit kit is just a Ziploc bag....gonna have to improve on that!! I also couldn't do without a small tape measure that has a magnet on the back. I find it so handy to lay my darning needle on when I set it down...it can't roll away and disappear when it's on the magnet! I also love my little post it flags to keep track of where I am in my pattern.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Reply to GeorgialCampbell.....

What a thoughtful gift. LOVE it! Cute picture too.

Did you ever answer the question about where to buy the one like yours (with personal photo)? I've been scrolling through all the replies, but it seems that people are talking about other types of bags. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

My favorite knitting things are my pencil and paper to keep account of my rows, I don't use row counters.


----------



## joycecannon16 (Dec 12, 2016)

rkr said:


> Are you sure that's enough? I'd lose it the 1st day if I had only one.....
> 
> _I found them on Amazon and ordered 4 sets, but they aren't a prime item so I won't be getting until between June 15- July 7_
> Really? Mine will be here in less than a week.
> ...


Haha! They are going to wonder why there is suddenly a rush to order needles with flexible eyes!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

My "knit kit", cosmetic bag with everything I need "to go" out with my knitting, tools for everything.


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


Love those, too. Unfortunately mine are gray.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I just put scissors yarn needles an whatever im knitting or crocheting a book too just in case I get bored!!!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


If you ever lose them, Amazon.com has them - three sizes in different colors for $4.98. I just bought some so I'm glad to know they are handy!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

BlueBerry36 said:


> I just put scissors yarn needles an whatever im knitting or crocheting a book too just in case I get bored!!!


 Oh right - I forgot about reading - as my iPod is on me 24/7 unless I'm showering! I guess that would be my most essential 'tool'.
It replaces a book as if one's holding a book one isn't working. 
I have only audiobooks & podcasts on mine, so I multi-task and accomplish my reading and work.


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

kimmyz said:


> Reply to GeorgialCampbell.....
> 
> What a thoughtful gift. LOVE it! Cute picture too.
> 
> Did you ever answer the question about where to buy the one like yours (with personal photo)? I've been scrolling through all the replies, but it seems that people are talking about other types of bags. I'll send you a PM.


 She ordered it from A catalogue called Expressions. I've never heard of it so I don't know if they have a website or not.

Georgia


----------



## BarbP1965 (Apr 11, 2017)

I have a small zippered square bag that has several zippered "pages" to store markers, scissors, needles, measuring tape, stitch holders etc. Just love it.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

My Lazy Susan on my end table.
Sine I keep most of my supplies in tall containers, usually glass vases etc within easy reach. The susan spins around and I can reach everything from my "throne"


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

My knitting needles


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

What a deal on the Vera Bradley bag! Those run up to at least $300, depending upon size!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

samlou said:


> I shall have to look out for the coloured ones, the plain grey are hard to find in my bag of mixed sewing needles , as they are all grey too ! Thank you. :sm24:


Each of my project bags has a lanyard attached to the handle and at the end of the lanyard is one of these yarn needles. No more searching for it or the packet of three! I just fish out the lanyard, unclip the needle, use it, re-clip it and let it fall back into the bottom of the bag. The eye on an ordinary wool needle isn't large enough for that.

Bonus! Since it's so handy, all my ends get woven in before the end of the project!! Wonderful!!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I love gadgets and I can't think of a favorite - so I'd have to say kit too. I haven't read the whole topic yet, but I know it will be fun and and maybe helpful to see what you all have put. :sm24: :sm17:

edited to add: I do have a pincushion for knitting "needles" - you can't get them in fabric ones because of the blunt tips - or not easily. I made it out of a swatch, which I rolled up and glued into in bottle cap. I have several special needles - think pointed ones for splitting yarn when joining or weaving, the flexible needles JJ spoke of, and some nice colored ones with a bent tip. I keep 1 needle in my kits, but the special ones stay on the table next to the chair I knit in most. :sm11:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Karen L said:


> I too have the Knit Kit - a pencil carrier. It has my yarn needles, markers, pencil, scissors, buttons, crochet hooks, tape measure, a Susan Bates Knit Check with a ruler, size gauge, and stitch gauge on it, hook for loom knitting. It even has a comb so I can look pretty while I am knitting. Any time I find a free bag, I pick it up for various projects. I try to finish one project before I start another but it doesn't always work. If I purchase yarn for a specific project, I put the pattern and yarn in a bag so it is ready when I am to start it.


Umm ... Everyone has a bag of notions, but *The Knit Kit* is something else: https://www.theknitkit.com/ I've got two, but they're in one or another project bag - never the one in hand. :sm12:

Sadly, even the shortest of the flexible-eye wool needles doesn't fit in The Knit Kit. I'm so spoiled by the ease of threading them, that I _must_ have the flexible-eye needle with me at all times; The Knit Kit not so much.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

You are funny! I am going online to shop for my wool needles because I am sure I have every gadget that is out there except the ring. Maybe my husband will give it to me on our anniversary in November.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I love buying small gadgets that fit in every knitting bag. Some are used on a daily basis while others sit idly, waiting for their turn. BUT, I admit that one gadget that has become my favorite to keep in my bags is the mm-to-inch knitting chart.


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


 :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:

I used to do it, learned from my grandma. But since I'm surrounding by scissors/cutters, not doing anymore. But if need be........... :sm09:


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> My Lazy Susan on my end table.
> Sine I keep most of my supplies in tall containers, usually glass vases etc within easy reach. The susan spins around and I can reach everything from my "throne"


This reminds me of the Lazy Susan type thing I got from our office supply people. It rotates like a Lazy Susan but has compartments. The middle one is tall and holds my pens & crochet hooks. The others around it have varying heights of "walls", so I have stitch markers in the almost flat one, needle stoppers and connectors in another, etc.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean...Pony also makes the flexible eye needles. I bought my first ones at a LYS that has since gone out of business. I bought all she had in stock. They are absolutely great for weaving ends.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Ditto! I take mine with me also. I have forgotten to take my patterns,but not my kite.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

My crochet hook....lol. Always with my knitting in case of dropped stitch, forgotten cable needle, or any other emergency.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I use a knitting gauge a lot. I use mostly DPNs and Circulars, and I can't do without the gauge to check on the size.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

rkr said:


> Are you sure that's enough? I'd lose it the 1st day if I had only one.....
> 
> _I found them on Amazon and ordered 4 sets, but they aren't a prime item so I won't be getting until between June 15- July 7_
> Really? Mine will be here in less than a week.
> ...


Loveknitting sends their yarn in organza bags. Great for projects and gift presentation as well.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Knitter's Pride Circular Needle Protector. Maybe it was intended to be used primarily to protect your needles but I find it most useful for holding the stitches on my circular needle. No more putting the project into a bag, pulling it out and losing stitches off of my needle!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Each of my project bags has a lanyard attached to the handle and at the end of the lanyard is one of these yarn needles. No more searching for it or the packet of three! I just fish out the lanyard, unclip the needle, use it, re-clip it and let it fall back into the bottom of the bag. The eye on an ordinary wool needle isn't large enough for that.
> 
> Bonus! Since it's so handy, all my ends get woven in before the end of the project!! Wonderful!!


Lol. You have so many useful hints and tips, you could write a book for us knitters . Thank you. :sm24:


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Did the price go up?



tonyastewart said:


> wow it's amazing what we take for granted yes my yarn winder and my thingy for my hanks, my knit kit my angel stitch markers my knitters pride needles but what are flexible needles? now I see there is actually something I don't have that I must have with my birthday about 2 weeks away....
> are these what you are talking about-----> https://www.myfabrics.co.uk/131-124101-000_wool-needles-with-flexible-eyes-prym.html
> Handsome fibers has these also and that means at a lower cost 3 to a pack:
> http://www.handsomefibers.com/Knitters-Pride-Wool-Needles


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

I love my yarn winder to the moon and back!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

the flexible eye wool needles can be bought fairly cheaply as usual through handsome fibers for those in the USA and that is what I am buying me this week for my birthday on June 8th (already bought the yarn as it will be here tomorrow in theory the family can buy me what they want me to have I have guaranteed my happiness already!)


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

my knit kit goes every where with me


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Kerry Anne said:


> It has to be my stitch counters. I would be lost without them. I now have two, in bright colours, and although I've tried different varieties, and this is my favourite:


Counters are my favorite as well, although I prefer the battery-operated kind that fit on your index fingers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow! Another one I want. And I thought I had all I'd ever need....not!!!



marilyngf said:


> http://www.akerworks.com/swatch-gauges.html
> 
> they look like a great idea


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks again Books. Brilliant idea.



Jiggs said:


> Tonya - not that I need an excuse to go to Handsome Fibers but I really like those needles and had never seen them before so thanks (also have the 4" needles as the deal of the day-yea) and ckur I saw that too and counting gauge - especially on 1s and 0s- is an exercise in frustration so I think I will order one of those as well. Great post Books!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think Handsome Fibers and Knit Picks have them.



rkr said:


> lol - and my dentist hates this action! (Cottons seem to be most resistant to chewing through....) I too bought a number of these needles and use only the smallest size-- the Pony brand, all-gray, from Love Knitting after a KPer wrote about them last year. I bought about a dozen packs and LV seeing them pinned tog w/a removable st marker in my tools.
> 
> My Amish swift & Stanwood winders are my most indispensable tools.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

JJ, I am in awe of you. Thanks for sharing.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Each of my project bags has a lanyard attached to the handle and at the end of the lanyard is one of these yarn needles. No more searching for it or the packet of three! I just fish out the lanyard, unclip the needle, use it, re-clip it and let it fall back into the bottom of the bag. The eye on an ordinary wool needle isn't large enough for that.
> 
> Bonus! Since it's so handy, all my ends get woven in before the end of the project!! Wonderful!!


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I just saw the new Prym circular (and straights, but not interested) needles online. Does anyone know where they are sold in the USA?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll order asap.



samlou said:


> Lol. You have so many useful hints and tips, you could write a book for us knitters . Thank you. :sm24:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'll order asap.


I think there would be a lot of us ordering . :sm01:


----------



## joycecannon16 (Dec 12, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... Everyone has a bag of notions, but *The Knit Kit* is something else: https://www.theknitkit.com/ I've got two, but they're in one or another project bag - never the one in hand. :sm12:
> 
> Sadly, even the shortest of the flexible-eye wool needles doesn't fit in The Knit Kit. I'm so spoiled by the ease of threading them, that I _must_ have the flexible-eye needle with me at all times; The Knit Kit not so much.


The knit kit seems pretty expensive? Worth it? $28?


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

riversong200 said:


> Loveknitting sends their yarn in organza bags. Great for projects and gift presentation as well.


THX - that's who I thought it was but didn't want to say so if not certain.
I do forget who sends them so it's an added goodie - like an unexpected Present! - when I open the pkg/box...


----------



## knitkrit (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't live without the Susan Bates finishing needles. I tried to copy and paste a picture but it is not working for me. One other thing is a nail file or emery board. There is nothing worse than having a rough nail snag a small piece of yarn and splitting the ply.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

ckur said:


> I don't know how to send a link, but akerworks.com has a new cross-shaped gauge reader that looks very promising. Has little teeth to hold in place and open channels to isolate the sts being counted. Read about it on another knitting newsletter I receive. Seriously thinking about ordering one. Counting gauge sts is a bugaboo got me!


I saw that too on knitters review - It says that the feet part keeps you from fudging your swatch, sounds like something a real knitter would know !


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

joycecannon16 said:


> The knit kit seems pretty expensive? Worth it? $28?


Yeah looked at it and thought that too. Seems like a great gift for a beginning knitter, they would need all those things at some point anyway.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I contacted Prym to order the circular needles, and I will share my thoughts and information with all of you.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

KnitCompanion, my KnitKit, and yarn bowl with two slits.


----------



## joan311 (Oct 20, 2012)

A clip board. I put my pattern on the board, stretch an elastic just below the line I am working on and prop it against a pillow nearby. That way I always know where I am in a pattern I have printed off my computer. It takes seconds to move the elastic when the line is finished. I slip a pen underneath the elastic if I am marking the lines and then I am not searching for the pen. Sure works for me!!!!


----------



## joycecannon16 (Dec 12, 2016)

joan311 said:


> A clip board. I put my pattern on the board, stretch an elastic just below the line I am working on and prop it against a pillow nearby. That way I always know where I am in a pattern I have printed off my computer. It takes seconds to move the elastic when the line is finished. I slip a pen underneath the elastic if I am marking the lines and then I am not searching for the pen. Sure works for me!!!!


This is a great idea!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

joycecannon16 said:


> The knit kit seems pretty expensive? Worth it? $28?


No, not really. I don't use the yarn needle that's in it; I prefer the flexible-eye ones, and they're too long to fit it. The folding scissors are a bother. The point protectors - I almost never use. The flexible stitch markers stick on the needles and slow me down, so I don't use them either. The older model doesn't even have the built in needle gauge. It is handy to have two sizes of crochet hooks for catching dropped stitches, and the built-in yarn/thread cutter is a neat idea, but I usually have scissors at hand. The built-in row counter is nice, but doesn't lock so might click in transit in the bottom of a project bag. It's a gizmo I had to have, but don't really use. It's also heavier than the assorted bits in a Ziploc when travelling.


----------



## joycecannon16 (Dec 12, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, not really. I don't use the yarn needle that's in it; I prefer the flexible-eye ones, and they're too long to fit it. The folding scissors are a bother. The point protectors - I almost never use. The flexible stitch markers stick on the needles and slow me down, so I don't use them either. The older model doesn't even have the built in needle gauge. It is handy to have two sizes of crochet hooks for catching dropped stitches, and the built-in yarn/thread cutter is a neat idea, but I usually have scissors at hand. The built-in row counter is nice, but doesn't lock so might click in transit in the bottom of a project bag. It's a gizmo I had to have, but don't really use. It's also heavier than the assorted bits in a Ziploc when travelling.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Gypsy Magpie (Apr 24, 2017)

I agree! I love mine, given to me by a very good friend!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

My stitch markers...can't trust myself to count :sm09:


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

Cherspradlin said:


> I love the zipped pouch. It was meant for storing crochet needles, so I keep 2, a large and a small in it, plus scissors, needle threader, interchangeable tool and grip, cable needle, safety pins, extra lifeline, tape measure, sometimes even an extra interchangeable set already put together. Those variable sized needle slots will fit a lot of stuff and it's still small enough to slip into my purse.


Here's the one I meant


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

knitknotes said:


> I totally agree. The wonderful thing with these needles, is that they are designed to weave through the stitches before being threaded. Then just draw the needle though/out. They will weave the shortest ends very easily.


I do this quite easily with a normal blunt point needle. I use an embroidery needle with a large eye, which is finer than the 'crowbars' I see for sale as 'darning away' needles... Works for me... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

JoyceCannon, I agree about the clipboard. I love mine too.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

joycecannon16 said:


> The knit kit seems pretty expensive? Worth it? $28?


In Oz it costs $50, it works out at over $6 per item! I think it's a lot of money for things I mostly already have...

I'm not really a gadget person... My interchangeable knitting needles are my most used knitting 'gadget'. I do use my needle sizer fairly often as the size wears off circs fairly quickly...


----------



## knitkrit (Jan 30, 2013)

I use a left over metal sheet and magnetic strips leftover from my cross stitch days, move the magnetic strips to under and over the current row to keep track of where I am, same principle as the clip board and the rubber band.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a tool kit I put together. One of my favorite tools in that kit is a two sided crochet hook.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


Mine is the knit kit. But now that I see your needles, I may need to see where I could purchase some.


----------



## Mpetrueng (Mar 28, 2011)

I shall have to look out for the coloured ones, the plain grey are hard to find in my bag of mixed sewing needles , as they are all grey too 

I found these colored ones on Amazon. They'll take a little while to arrive, but there was no shipping charge.

The photo on here was a great help to be sure I ordered the correct item.b


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I found it on ebay for $4.35 but the shipping is $6.57. All you have to do is google it.


----------



## cornslower (Nov 1, 2015)

When I drop a stitch, I need that crochet hook for a quick pickup.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

Knitting needles. My late Mums ones, new ones, any type. Without needles there would be no knitting. Tragedy. ????


----------



## cornslower (Nov 1, 2015)

I was just thinking that too Joyce C. but I must have them!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> A few months ago I would have said my Clover round the neck stitch counter but recently I bought this gauge ruler and it's great.
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/278377964/gauge-ruler-ann-budd-knits


This looks like a cool ruler to have; but the Etsy shop seems to be on hiatus & didn't see a price. Would love to buy one; but I suspect it might be too pricey for my budget. Can I ask how much you paid for your ruler?


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

IMO, the knit kit is a bit of a rip off...way too pricey for my budget. Besides, all the items in the kit are knitting notions that I've had for years. Even have the collapsible scissors which I received as a gift back in the 70's. Have several old row counters that I haven't used in years & recently gave away.

Guess a lot of people are ordering the flexible needles from Amazon without shopping around for better pricing. Because of my limited budget, I'm in the habit of shopping around for the cheapest price. Out of curiosity, I Googled 'wool needles' & there are several other places that sell these needles a lot cheaper...Jimmy Beans Wool, Yarn Barn, Love Knitting, Yarn.com, & others. Won't order these needles though; as I don't have trouble threading my darning needles with my yarns. Have many larger eye darning needles that take the bulky/chunky yarn; so have all the needles I need.

https://www.google.com/search?q=wool+needles&ie=&oe=


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


I just got one of these as a little gift in an order. I love it and can't believe I had never heard of them before.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I do this quite easily with a normal blunt point needle. I use an embroidery needle with a large eye, which is finer than the 'crowbars' I see for sale as 'darning away' needles... Works for me... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


Yes, totally agree with you chooksnpinkroses. You don't need a flexible needle to weave in a very short yarn end. Saw a Eunny Jang video where she showed how you just stick the needle eye in the knit fabric close to the short end, then thread it. It's very easy to do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Yes, totally agree with you chooksnpinkroses. You don't need a flexible needle to weave in a very short yarn end. Saw a Eunny Jang video where she showed how you just stick the needle eye in the knit fabric close to the short end, then thread it. It's very easy to do.


I do that but don't find it easy- I think that the flexible needles would be easier to do this with.

I went into a store today which sells some yarn as well as sewing materials. Asked if they had heard about the needles and hadn't- showed her JJs photo and then told her that Pony had them (she sells Pony items) so will talk to them next time they visit. But I'm not home currently so no way of finding out if she does. Have heard from a friend here that she asked her 3 times to get some yarn in with no result so went somewhere else and was in within a few days. So I wouldn't be too hopeful of her doing anything about it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Asked about the needles on another topic here on KP and someone said she uses these and finds them even better than the flexible eyes. https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/SusanBates/FinishingNeedles.asp?specPCVID=62157&advSourceID=9&gclid=CI7N8sLeiNQCFcW4wAodtIsFQA


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

Another useful and recent addition to my knitting bag is the Frixion pens that Chezl recommended.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=10074799&t=439739
Seems funny to say they are my favourite knitting gadget, but I bought red, blue and black ones and really like them. I've not seen them at office supply stores at home, but they were common in Australia.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> IMO, the knit kit is a bit of a rip off...way too pricey for my budget. Besides, all the items in the kit are knitting notions that I've had for years. Even have the collapsible scissors which I received as a gift back in the 70's. Have several old row counters that I haven't used in years & recently gave away.
> 
> Guess a lot of people are ordering the flexible needles from Amazon without shopping around for better pricing. Because of my limited budget, I'm in the habit of shopping around for the cheapest price. Out of curiosity, I Googled 'wool needles' & there are several other places that sell these needles a lot cheaper...Jimmy Beans Wool, Yarn Barn, Love Knitting, Yarn.com, & others. Won't order these needles though; as I don't have trouble threading my darning needles with my yarns. Have many larger eye darning needles that take the bulky/chunky yarn; so have all the needles I need.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=wool+needles&ie=&oe=


And Amazon has them both the cheapest! Google wool needles and you will see: Each just under $5.00 US.... :sm11:


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

rkr said:


> lol - and my dentist hates this action! (Cottons seem to be most resistant to chewing through....) I too bought a number of these needles and use only the smallest size-- the Pony brand, all-gray, from Love Knitting after a KPer wrote about them last year. I bought about a dozen packs and LV seeing them pinned tog w/a removable st marker in my tools.
> 
> My Amish swift & Stanwood winders are my most indispensable tools.
> 
> ...


I found them at Handsome Fibers for less than the Amazon price.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> My Susan Bates Handi Tool is what I use when I need to fix a dropped stitch. It's got a crochet hook on one end & a knitting needle on the other. It's under $2, but worth so much more to me. I have given them to friends as stocking stuffer gifts & they love them. I have several...one in each of my notions bag; so I can easily find one when I need it.
> 
> http://www.joann.com/susan-bates-silvalume-handi-tool-4in/14319016.html#sz=90&start=1


I had one but lost it, it is a lot cheaper for you an 2$ item ending costing me 12 dollars they ship them like ther breakable instead they could just put it in a padded envelope . I miss mine


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

laceluvr https://knitcircus.com/collections/gifts-at-knitcircus/products/ann-budd-knits-stitch-gauge-ruler-ready-to-ship this is where I ordered mine. I have found that it gives you a good idea but I still have to make a good size swatch and count. For me I think the new one that was on Knitters Review will be better for me.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Asked about the needles on another topic here on KP and someone said she uses these and finds them even better than the flexible eyes. https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/SusanBates/FinishingNeedles.asp?specPCVID=62157&advSourceID=9&gclid=CI7N8sLeiNQCFcW4wAodtIsFQA


It's the eyes which are flexible, not the needles. 
I have these S Bates as well, but even there thinnest/smallest ones are thicker than the Pony/Pryms. 
The multi-sized 5-packs are at Jo-Ann's. They didn't carry the multi-count pack in one size, to eliminate the sizes I'll never use.

I find (for DK & Worsted wt yarns- all I use) the smallest of the 5 sizes is large enough. 
Wish they came in a size even smaller/thinner but it would probably be too breakable.

The other sizes are all very thick for pushing through sts, OK if using bulky yarns..

They're made in molds and most of the tips need to be sanded to remove a bit of extra plastic.

The tips are very pointy, which helps enter sts easily, but I still prefer the Pony & Pryms.


----------



## kerrilynn (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the information. It helped a lot in deciding which ones to purchase.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rkr said:


> It's the eyes which are flexible, not the needles.
> I have these S Bates as well, but even there thinnest/smallest ones are thicker than the Pony/Pryms.
> The multi-sized 5-packs are at Jo-Ann's. They didn't carry the multi-count pack in one size, to eliminate the sizes I'll never use.
> 
> ...


I actually have the Susan Bates set, but haven't been able to use them for anything. I guess I'm too spoiled by the flexible-eye ones. :sm17:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've always used a crochet hook to weave ends in...never heard if the flexible wool needles before.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, you have all named every item I own except the flexible needles and will order those immediately and the pens that are erasable. I even have the Vera Bradley bag but a dear friend gave me an even greater one made from ribbons and recycled jeans:sturdy, lots of pockets and slots for the needles made from the ribbons... Lovely green. I have ordered the Aker........ gauge. The Knit Kit is in a drawer, never used so will probably become a gift. Since I collect yarn bowls, I have one odd one that is like a silver Easter Egg with several holes. It is nice because the top keeps yarn totally safe and clean. That said, I have always had a dirt cheap plastic pitcher with lid. The yarn runs through the pour spout. Handle makes it easy to grab and it wonderful for taking to outdoor events. Small projects even fit inside when not working on them. I also order clear plastic zippered bags from cross stitch source or quilting source for making up kits, but seem to do this more for cross stitch. Any nice sturdy print plastic bag like you can buy at dollar stores, Trader Joe's, Forever 21, make good knitting project bags. For projects with many yarns, the 6 section wine tote bags are wonderful and cheap, or even free. There is a magnetic, acrylic frog's eye magnifier that has thin red cross hairs and that is great for keeping place on charts and can still see all the surrounding rows, which I find helpful. Stitch markers: my favorites are the solid brass ones for Knit Picks, though I do like the brass safety pin style for lace or the thicker rubberband ones if I know I'll goof and need to cut out! My favorite needle sizer (wish I could find another) is beige, thick plastic and shows US, UK and mm. Little zippered bags are made up of all the necessities to go in several different project bags. I used to belong to a make-up monthly club and those little bags are great and all differwnt prints.

So glad to see this thread. This is one creative and inventive group and I love finding a couple of new things. Thanks to Jessica Jean and the person who mentioned the pens.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Maria! I see you've received lots of great replies to your thread. I've even put a few new gadgets on my wish list.

Here's one that I don't think has been mentioned and it's something I use for nearly every pattern I follow.

Magnetic chart holder. This one is from Knitters Pride.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

knitknotes said:


> Re Wool Needles
> A yarnstore in Canmore, Alberta has them. They mailed me some. I've also seen them in my local Walmart. PM me if I can help further.


Thanks, I've never seen these needles before but now I think I NEED one????????I'll have to look next time I get near a Walmart as most places want much more for shipping than the cost of the needles


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Hi Maria! I see you've received lots of great replies to your thread. I've even put a few new gadgets on my wish list.
> 
> Here's one that I don't think has been mentioned and it's something I use for nearly every pattern I follow.
> 
> Magnetic chart holder. This one is from Knitters Pride.


I have one of those & use it lots, especially for charts & lace


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have ordered the Aker........ gauge.


 lol - I imagine many of us have been ordering new-to-us tools this mid-week! 
And it was bound to happen: I rec'd this confirmation & apology today after ordering yesterday:
_
We've been so grateful to have received a significant number of orders after Clara Parkes' wonderful article last week. As a result it may take us a few days to ship your order. We're estimating at this point it should be ready within the next 2 to 3 weeks. _ Don't know about Clara Park's article but they should know about Knitting Paradise!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm going to try Jessica-Jean's wool needles with flexible eye, but in the meantime I really like these. They make sewing in short threads so much easier. I got them from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Lindaknitssocks (Jun 28, 2016)

I love the Susan Bates Finishing needles! My one wish is that they would sell them individually instead of a package of 4 different sizes 


darowil said:


> Asked about the needles on another topic here on KP and someone said she uses these and finds them even better than the flexible eyes. https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/SusanBates/FinishingNeedles.asp?specPCVID=62157&advSourceID=9&gclid=CI7N8sLeiNQCFcW4wAodtIsFQA


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I lost mine too, and waited until they had no minimum shipping, and ordered a few more. Then I found the original one .



jeanbess said:


> I had one but lost it, it is a lot cheaper for you an 2$ item ending costing me 12 dollars they ship them like ther breakable instead they could just put it in a padded envelope . I miss mine


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

After ordering one, I used the e addy on the website to let 'Jill' at Akerworks know that their ingenious swatch gauge has been talked about on KP. 
Another thread here had comments about the site managers being non-responsive.
Not here - Jill wrote back within the hour!

_Jill McMaster 
Re: Hello

THANK YOU

I did not know about yesterday's posting. I'll have to go look for it.

Lots of orders are coming in and we are happily stepping up to the challenge. Such an exciting week.

Happy Swatching

Jill_


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I've never seen these needles before but now I think I NEED one????????I'll have to look next time I get near a Walmart as most places want much more for shipping than the cost of the needles


Hi Bonnie

Let me know. I can snail-mail you one from here, and we have no PST!


----------



## Lindaknitssocks (Jun 28, 2016)

I misspoke. There are 5 in a package  


Lindaknitssocks said:


> I love the Susan Bates Finishing needles! My one wish is that they would sell them individually instead of a package of 4 different sizes


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Love my whole knitting arsenal but I couldn't do without my magnetic boards. Helps me to keep track of where I am in a wip!  So, of course, I have a few of them!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, you have all named every item I own except the flexible needles and will order those immediately and the pens that are erasable. I even have the Vera Bradley bag but a dear friend gave me an even greater one made from ribbons and recycled jeans:sturdy, lots of pockets and slots for the needles made from the ribbons... Lovely green. I have ordered the Aker........ gauge. The Knit Kit is in a drawer, never used so will probably become a gift. Since I collect yarn bowls, I have one odd one that is like a silver Easter Egg with several holes. It is nice because the top keeps yarn totally safe and clean. That said, I have always had a dirt cheap plastic pitcher with lid. The yarn runs through the pour spout. Handle makes it easy to grab and it wonderful for taking to outdoor events. Small projects even fit inside when not working on them. I also order clear plastic zippered bags from cross stitch source or quilting source for making up kits, but seem to do this more for cross stitch. Any nice sturdy print plastic bag like you can buy at dollar stores, Trader Joe's, Forever 21, make good knitting project bags. For projects with many yarns, the 6 section wine tote bags are wonderful and cheap, or even free. There is a magnetic, acrylic frog's eye magnifier that has thin red cross hairs and that is great for keeping place on charts and can still see all the surrounding rows, which I find helpful. Stitch markers: my favorites are the solid brass ones for Knit Picks, though I do like the brass safety pin style for lace or the thicker rubberband ones if I know I'll goof and need to cut out! My favorite needle sizer (wish I could find another) is beige, thick plastic and shows US, UK and mm. Little zippered bags are made up of all the necessities to go in several different project bags. I used to belong to a make-up monthly club and those little bags are great and all different prints.
> 
> So glad to see this thread. This is one creative and inventive group and I love finding a couple of new things. Thanks to Jessica Jean and the person who mentioned the pens.


Umm ... "*magnetic, acrylic frog's eye magnifier that has thin red cross hairs*"?? You canNOT just breeze on by after dropping _that_ tidbit! Where might one find such a thing? I _need_ one! :sm04:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

rkr said:


> After ordering one, I used the e addy on the website to let 'Jill' at Akerworks know that their ingenious swatch gauge has been talked about on KP.
> Another thread here had comments about the site managers being non-responsive.
> Not here - Jill wrote back within the hour!
> 
> ...


That's so great, thank you for sharing your message. This is one of the gadgets I put on my list for the future. So I'm not one of this weeks orders.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... "*magnetic, acrylic frog's eye magnifier that has thin red cross hairs*"?? You canNOT just breeze on by after dropping _that_ tidbit! Where might one find such a thing? I _need_ one! :sm04:


I hope you get an answer JJ. I'm intrigued too.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... "*magnetic, acrylic frog's eye magnifier that has thin red cross hairs*"?? You canNOT just breeze on by after dropping _that_ tidbit! Where might one find such a thing? I _need_ one! :sm04:


I want one too! I use my magnetic board a lot.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

I just googled "magnetic frog eye magnifier" and got some very odd results, none of which were things we'd want I don't think ...


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

I just answered another JJ post and it occurred to me that I have an answer for this one. I like to use jewelry findings for markers. I use the rings. You can separate them and move them wherever you like and they are very thin so they do not get in the way of your knitting or create gaps between stitches. You can get them in various sizes. And they are very cheap.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ouijian said:


> I just answered another JJ post and it occurred to me that I have an answer for this one. I like to use jewelry findings for markers. I use the rings. You can separate them and move them wherever you like and they are very thin so they *do not* get in the way of your knitting or *create gaps between stitches*. You can get them in various sizes. And they are very cheap.


And the no gaps factor is the most important!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

MaggieBelize said:


> I just googled "magnetic frog eye magnifier" and got some very odd results, none of which were things we'd want I don't think ...


I think I found it on Amazon: LoRan Line Magnifier, $5. with free shipping for Prime members. I read some customer reviews and one said excellent for knitting charts. Has the red line running thru.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Ms Sue said:


> I'm going to try Jessica-Jean's wool needles with flexible eye, but in the meantime I really like these. They make sewing in short threads so much easier. I got them from Hobby Lobby.


Thank you. I've put some on my Amazon watch list. :sm24:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hand lotions.



knitkrit said:


> I can't live without the Susan Bates finishing needles. I tried to copy and paste a picture but it is not working for me. One other thing is a nail file or emery board. There is nothing worse than having a rough nail snag a small piece of yarn and splitting the ply.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And the no gaps factor is the most important!


Exactly. And, the nice thing is you can slip them between stitches when you're doing lace that forces you to move your markers.


----------



## granny9 (Dec 13, 2016)

I mentioned in another post that,I also use a magnetic holder, it is by far,the easiest way to hold your pattern & makes keeping track of rows easiest.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

If this is the one, JoAnn has it too, $7.99. They have a 60% coupon coming up Sun/Mon.



gma11331 said:


> I think I found it on Amazon: LoRan Line Magnifier, $5. with free shipping for Prime members. I read some customer reviews and one said excellent for knitting charts. Has the red line running thru.


----------



## cornslower (Nov 1, 2015)

I also use a magnet thingy and have had it for years, impossible for me to knit a new or difficult pattern without it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

knitknotes said:


> Hi Bonnie
> 
> Let me know. I can snail-mail you one from here, and we have no PST!


Thanks for the offer, I may contact you if I can't find them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... "*magnetic, acrylic frog's eye magnifier that has thin red cross hairs*"?? You canNOT just breeze on by after dropping _that_ tidbit! Where might one find such a thing? I _need_ one! :sm04:


???????? I'm glad to hear someone else NEEDS a new gadget ????

Herrschners sells the line magnifier in Canada

https://www.herrschners.ca/product/line+magnifier+with+sliding+marker.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? I'm glad to hear someone else NEEDS a new gadget ????
> 
> Herrschners sells the line magnifier in Canada
> 
> https://www.herrschners.ca/product/line+magnifier+with+sliding+marker.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search


Thanks. Just what I needed! _Another_ gizmo added to my wishlist there. Sigh!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks. Just what I needed! _Another_ gizmo added to my wishlist there. Sigh!


At least it's not too expensive????

I see there's some talk of markers, I use little elastic hair ties, they are about as big around as your little finger & lots of bright colours, I get s bag of 100 at the $ store for $1


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> At least it's not too expensive????
> 
> I see there's some talk of markers, I use little elastic hair ties, they are about as big around as your little finger & lots of bright colours, I get s bag of 100 at the $ store for $1


That's my favourite tip so far. Thanks


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

k1p1granny said:


> That's my favourite tip so far. Thanks


I like those plus the elastic bands used in the jewelry looms.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like those plus the elastic bands used in the jewelry looms.


Of course. Another good idea. I use so many of them and the little plastic ones that I can buy here are always breaking. Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Problems reported with service at Herrschners/



Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? I'm glad to hear someone else NEEDS a new gadget ????
> 
> Herrschners sells the line magnifier in Canada
> 
> https://www.herrschners.ca/product/line+magnifier+with+sliding+marker.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I love my little wooly lamb tape measure it's really handy to have and I love the feeling of the wool that it is made of..and cute! I also have needle protectors that look like a ball of yarn prevents stitches from falling off when I set my project down..I use to have red plastic mittens but lost one...I feel like the kitten who lost her mitten..ha


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I bought this a while ago, but they may still have them at Dollar Tree. It is a ruler with a magnifier in the center.


----------



## vreugy (Sep 29, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? I'm glad to hear someone else NEEDS a new gadget ????
> 
> Herrschners sells the line magnifier in Canada
> 
> https://www.herrschners.ca/product/line+magnifier+with+sliding+marker.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search


Hobby Lobby carries the same magnifier in the cross stitch section. I have one and use it constantly. Would be absolutely lost without it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> I bought this a while ago, but they may still have them at Dollar Tree. It is a ruler with a magnifier in the center.


I use one like that for my data reviews.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

darowil said:


> Asked about the needles on another topic here on KP and someone said she uses these and finds them even better than the flexible eyes. https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/SusanBates/FinishingNeedles.asp?specPCVID=62157&advSourceID=9&gclid=CI7N8sLeiNQCFcW4wAodtIsFQA


Yes, I have some of these. Bought them awhile back when I first saw them at Jo-Ann's. Used a 40% coupon & paid a lot less than the price in your link. They work great & so much easier to thread.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Problems reported with service at Herrschners/


Because I live far from any LYS I order often from Herrschners & Mary Maxim &have never had a problem

What kind of problems?


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> I think I found it on Amazon: LoRan Line Magnifier, $5. with free shipping for Prime members. I read some customer reviews and one said excellent for knitting charts. Has the red line running thru.


Gosh, I didn't know that's what they were called. I have one that came with a magnetic board that I bought many years ago. It was so long ago can't even remember where I bought it. Have three magnetic boards; but seldom use them as they are too heavy to keep in my knitting bag.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

[darowil wrote:
Asked about the needles on another topic here on KP and someone said she uses these and finds them even better than the flexible eyes. https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/SusanBates/FinishingNeedles.asp?specPCVID=62157&advSourceID=9&gclid=]



laceluvr said:


> Yes, I have some of these. Bought them awhile back when I first saw them at Jo-Ann's. Used a 40% coupon & paid a lot less than the price in your link. They work great & so much easier to thread.


Oh I just bought some of these type of needles for beading, they worked great, I'll have to try some for knitting. I have several types and use them all depending on which one is good for what I want - or is handy at the time. I always try to have a least one basic tapestry needle in my kit. Thanks, both of you, somehow I missed these when they were first posted on this topic. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I believe someone mentioned these chart line 'isolators' by Clover:
However I find that it's usually important to see what's happening to the sts in the surrounding rows.
So I use exposed X-ray sheets to cut page-wide strips. 
Ignore the red scribbles below the black line - they were part of another project. 
I also placed 1" and half-inch markings on the material.

Back in 1980, when I began machine (Brother) knitting there were plastic strips like this available. I cannot remember the name nor find them online now. 
To get them to stick to a paper, just rub the strips against the page a few times and static electricity will hold them in place.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rkr said:


> I believe someone mentioned these chart line 'isolators' by Clover:


I don't like the looks of them. I prefer placing something that covers the lines yet-to-be-done (usually above where I am working) but allows full view of the already-done lines. I usually use a magnetic board and place a long magnetic strip across the line just above.


----------



## cornslower (Nov 1, 2015)

Me too, JJ


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I got the clear magnifying line thingie and it works but I still haven't trained my eye to stay with the red line on it...line above also magnified so easy to "wander" there. Back using two bars to isolate the line I'm working on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

rkr said:


> I believe someone mentioned these chart line 'isolators' by Clover:
> However I find that it's usually important to see what's happening to the sts in the surrounding rows.
> So I use exposed X-ray sheets to cut page-wide strips.
> Ignore the red scribbles below the black line - they were part of another project.
> ...


I've seen these made out of cardboard, out of plastic cutting board/sheets, plastic placemats, etc. Having them stay put is important.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't like the looks of them. I prefer placing something that covers the lines yet-to-be-done (usually above where I am working) but allows full view of the already-done lines. I usually use a magnetic board and place a long magnetic strip across the line just above.


Me too- it's important to see what you have already worked. And helps pick up mistakes quickly as you know what the stitch should be sitting on top of. Which is really helpful one thing i am woking on currently. Colour work and I often find that I have gone wrong on the previous row becuase I know the stitch should on a different colour. So quickly pick up a mistake. Have been able to fix each mistake without frogging. Whereas if I had covered the row worked (as often recommended here on KP) I wouldn't have known it was wrong until I had enough knitted to see it.

Anything that allows you to see the rows under what you are working will work and each person will have there own preferences. I often use the app Knit Companion which underlines the row I am working on. But the clear line markers would also work well and if you can adjust to them the ones that magnify the row you are working on would be helpful too.


----------



## cornslower (Nov 1, 2015)

I must say that you tube has solved most of my knitting questions so they are important to me.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

This is my must have for crochet. I use it to make sure my circle is the correct size.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-sizing-chart---newborn-through-mens-sizes


----------



## Lesleyknits (Aug 9, 2011)

Check out Amazon. They have the grey ones. And bright color ones from knitpicks


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> This is my must have for crochet. I use it to make sure my circle is the correct size.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-sizing-chart---newborn-through-mens-sizes


What a great idea!! It would also be useful on knitted top-down caps. Thank you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I would have to say my 6 inch wooden ruler.

But I love all of my gadgets.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

You are welcome. I printed it out high quality and then laminated it.



Jessica-Jean said:


> What a great idea!! It would also be useful on knitted top-down caps. Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> You are welcome. I printed it out high quality and then laminated it.


My printers frustrate me! Right now, none are of any use except one as a scanner. :sm25:


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

:sm24: Good choice. I have a 8 inch one that I use all the time.



BrattyPatty said:


> I would have to say my 6 inch wooden ruler.
> 
> But I love all of my gadgets.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I printed it at the library, as I never buy color ink.



Jessica-Jean said:


> My printers frustrate me! Right now, none are of any use except one as a scanner. :sm25:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> I printed it at the library, as I never buy color ink.


I should make the acquaintance of the local library and its resources. It's only a few blocks away; I have no excuse. :sm12:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I should make the acquaintance of the local library and its resources. It's only a few blocks away; I have no excuse. :sm12:


And they might even have knitting books...and access to even more.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> I think I found it on Amazon: LoRan Line Magnifier, $5. with free shipping for Prime members. I read some customer reviews and one said excellent for knitting charts. Has the red line running thru.


Nope, that is not it. That would work well for lines. This is the idea and not as expensive but the one I like has a large circular raised "eye" with two cross hairs that intersect and a magnet on each corner of a clear rectangle with curved raised sides so easy to move. It runs $18.99 at Herrschners and I have occasionally seen at Joannes. I like to have the crossed lines so I can have right on the stitch I am working if it is a difficult chart. It also is more magnifying and larger area to just glance at and the 4 magnets make it very strong on any metal surface. Can't find on line but Herrschner's # in catalog is AM324950 Magnifying Magnetic Line Gauge. Phone 1-800-441-0838.

Just found it on Ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pako-Deluxe-Line-Counter-w-magnifier-/181091074252


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the library. Gives me a chance to see what a book has to offer before purchasing. Try it.



Jessica-Jean said:


> I should make the acquaintance of the local library and its resources. It's only a few blocks away; I have no excuse. :sm12:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... "*magnetic, acrylic frog's eye magnifier that has thin red cross hairs*"?? You canNOT just breeze on by after dropping _that_ tidbit! Where might one find such a thing? I _need_ one! :sm04:


Well, naturally, I can't find mine in my mess of a studio right now and the picture in the catalog is so grainy.... I took one of it on phone, but too little to post here. Let me describe better. It is an acrylic rectangle with a curved area on each side lifted a bit so easy to pick up and move. There is a magnet on each corner. The middle is a "globe" raised magnifying "eye" about 5X I think. (about the size of the bottom of a water bottle) There is a thin red cross hair running in both directions so you can see all the rows around the spot you are working. It is really a cross stitch tool. Herrschners does not show it on website that I can find but it is in their most recent catalog. Item # AM324950 Magnifying Magnetic Line Gauge at $18.99. I could not call to talk to them with the holiday here and now too late at night. Their phone for US is 1-800-441-0838

Maybe I can find mine to post a good picture or find on a cross stitch site. I have seen at Joanne's on occasion in stitching area.

I really do love using it on charts because I like to see the rows above and below. I also like Knit Picks little round brass markers because there is no opening to get caught on yarn like the jewelry findings but I also buy those and just close up better with needle nose pliers. It is nice to have the colors to color code repeats differently.

Just found it on Ebay made by Pako

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pako-Deluxe-Line-Counter-w-magnifier-/181091074252


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nope, that is not it. That would work well for lines. This is the idea and not as expensive but the one I like has a large circular raised "eye" with two cross hairs that intersect and a magnet on each corner of a clear rectangle with curved raised sides so easy to move. It runs $18.99 at Herrschners and I have occasionally seen at Joannes. I like to have the crossed lines so I can have right on the stitch I am working if it is a difficult chart. It also is more magnifying and larger area to just glance at and the 4 magnets make it very strong on any metal surface. Can't find on line but Herrschner's # in catalog is AM324950 Magnifying Magnetic Line Gauge. Phone 1-800-441-0838.
> 
> Just found it on Ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pako-Deluxe-Line-Counter-w-magnifier-/181091074252


Yes, that is totally different. I wish I had that when I was doing a cross-stitch project a few years back.. it would have been so helpful! I had a chart made of my grandparents' home from a picture and did it for my niece who now owns the house, and turned it into a B&B.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, naturally, I can't find mine in my mess of a studio right now and the picture in the catalog is so grainy.... I took one of it on phone, but too little to post here. Let me describe better. It is an acrylic rectangle with a curved area on each side lifted a bit so easy to pick up and move. There is a magnet on each corner. The middle is a "globe" raised magnifying "eye" about 5X I think. (about the size of the bottom of a water bottle) There is a thin red cross hair running in both directions so you can see all the rows around the spot you are working. It is really a cross stitch tool. Herrschners does not show it on website that I can find but it is in their most recent catalog. Item # AM324950 Magnifying Magnetic Line Gauge at $18.99. I could not call to talk to them with the holiday here and now too late at night. Their phone for US is 1-800-441-0838
> 
> Maybe I can find mine to post a good picture or find on a cross stitch site. I have seen at Joanne's on occasion in stitching area.
> 
> ...


Nope, not on Herrschners website, but it is shown on the right-hand side of page 33 of their online catalogue Needlecrafts Spring 2017. Maybe they're sold out? Or maybe their webmaster and the catalogue folks haven't had a sit down lately?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> Yes, that is totally different. I wish I had that when I was doing a cross-stitch project a few years back.. it would have been so helpful! I had a chart made of my grandparents' home from a picture and did it for my niece who now owns the house, and turned it into a B&B.


What a wonderful gift. I used to make models for a cross stitch store and did some pretty involved charts so loved my little gadget. Once I started doing lace shawls, I just grabbed it. I like it better than the long bar only because it enlarges more so I can just glance at it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Nope, not on Herrschners website, but it is shown on the right-hand side of page 33 of their online catalogue Needlecrafts Spring 2017. Maybe they're sold out? Or maybe their webmaster and the catalogue folks haven't had a sit down lately?


I didn't realize you could see catalog on-line. I happened to have my hard copy by chair. I meant to call them and ask but got distracted. The price is the same on Ebay though.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I've rec'd the new set of Prym flexible eye needles - and I'm impressed! 
I use only the smallest size of the 3, just as with the grey Pony brand (from Love Knitting). 


Here's the difference - and why I now prefer the Prym brand:

The Pony ones all had a very small burr - not felt w/fingers but just enough to catch on some of the yarn fibers. 
While inserting the tip through the fabric backside, it would sort of impede the smooth process of weaving in the end tails.
The Prym needle slides right through the strands w/o catching on anything. 

It's small thing to have to watch out for, but I've now replaced the Pony w/Pryms in my tool kit.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Oops, dbl clicked


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

A few years ago I made the Pin Cushion or Knitting Doo-dads Cushion
by Carol Ann Dubrow that is on Ravelry. I made it in red, white, and blue and it sits on my table with knitting needles, nail files, scissors, yarn needles, anything I just stick in it, it holds ready for me to reach for. Haven't figured out how to stick stitch markers in it, but just about anything else works. Don't know what I did without it. I have also made these for my working daughters who use them for pens, scissors, etc. on their desks at work. It was fun to make, too.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Just checked it out on Rav - gonna have to make one. I looked at some of the projects and they have stitch markers a) plastic snap ones hooked on, b)a diaper pin with markers on it, c) looked like straight glass head pins around the outside edge with the pretty dangly ones just slipped over the bead.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I didn't see a pattern for the pin cushion/doo-dad holder on Ravelry. Is there one?


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pin-cushion-or-knitting-doo-dads-cushion/comments?page=1&posted=&sort=time_
This will take you to the "pattern", more of a recipe. I found it in the comments on the pattern page on Rav. Also have a look at some of the completed projects, lots of very creative people!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

When you see something like the pin cushion with 212 projects, you know it must be pretty good! I use the flexible needles, too, and find them very convenient. The are stuck in my pin cushion!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Jiggs said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pin-cushion-or-knitting-doo-dads-cushion/comments?page=1&posted=&sort=time_
> This will take you to the "pattern", more of a recipe. I found it in the comments on the pattern page on Rav. Also have a look at some of the completed projects, lots of very creative people!


The pattern page on Ravelry no longer has a pattern source, but if you use jiggs link and go to the last comment, there is a link which takes you to here -https://web.archive.org/web/20080415065144/http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/fingerpuppets/pincushion.htm

You will have copy and paste on to a document, and then edit to get a printable document with the pattern. I did cause it looks like a perfect scrap project and a useful item. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

martyr said:


> I love gadgets and I can't think of a favorite - so I'd have to say kit too. I haven't read the whole topic yet, but I know it will be fun and and maybe helpful to see what you all have put. :sm24: :sm17:
> 
> edited to add: I do have a pincushion for knitting "needles" - you can't get them in fabric ones because of the blunt tips - or not easily. I made it out of a swatch, which I rolled up and glued into in bottle cap. I have several special needles - think pointed ones for splitting yarn when joining or weaving, the flexible needles JJ spoke of, and some nice colored ones with a bent tip. I keep 1 needle in my kits, but the special ones stay on the table next to the chair I knit in most. :sm11:


This is a great idea - no more looking for the knitting needle that fell between the chair cushions!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I am sure the magnifying section comes in handy at times.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

JoAnn has no minimum free shipping today, if someone wanted to purchase more gadgets .


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's about all you need to make the pin cushion that I described above. 

-use a small needle (size 1 or 2) 
-cast on 20 stitches and work in garter stitch
-make 4 rings (10 in, 8 in, 6 in, and 4 in) 
(20 stitches each row)
You don't have to sew the ends together, but it is a bit stronger if you do. If you don't use a thimble, you can start with a smaller center and whatever that measures, just increase each strip to fit snugly, but not tight, around the previous circle. Expand or decrease as you can see on the many projects on Ravelry. 

I had DK weight yarn, so that's what I used. If it is too small with the yarn you have, make more rings. There is another one that is one very long strip just wound up, but I like the color changes. It needs to be pretty tightly knit to hold the stuff -some things have a little weight like scissors and 6" needles. For pencils and pens, you can make it with about 25 stitches per row. Just play around with it the way you want to use it. If you get too tall, you can cut plastic from a milk carton and stiffen every 2 or 3 strips with that.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Here's about all you need to make the pin cushion that I described above.
> 
> -use a small needle (size 1 or 2)
> -cast on 20 stitches and work in garter stitch
> ...


Reading the description brought me right back to Mom's sewing table in the 50s; I don't know if she knit hers-in red & grays-or rec'd as a family heirloom or a gift...
Her rings were folded over lengthwise before fastening the ends tog.


----------



## grammemaggie (Mar 31, 2013)

I just want you to know how much I respect you, so I ordered extra for Christmas for my knitting group.
I know they will be happy.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Adding this to my newest favorite. These are flexible and easy to use.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> Adding this to my newest favorite. These are flexible and easy to use.


Those are strange looking! Where does one get _them_??


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Favourite knitting gadget? I probably have them all, but the one I will never be without is the wool needle with a *flexible eye*. They've become so difficult to find, that I bought about a dozen packs when I needed something to top up to free shipping. I just wish mine weren't plain gray; these colourful ones are prettier. The flexible eye makes weaving in ends far less of an unwelcome chore.
> 
> If need be, I can always cut/tear yarn with my teeth.


https://www.google.co.uk/search?client=opera&q=prym+USA+woolneedles+with+flexible+eyes&sourceid=opera&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Home-Kitchen/Prym-Multi-Coloured-Aluminum-Needles-Nylon-Three/B01CG45OIK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1500112554&sr=8-1&keywords=prym+wool+needles

I haven't had time to read all the posts. So if anyone has already posted the links for flexible eye needles
I apologise.

I know these are UK sites but they must have them in the US.

The first link has USA in the wording.

I also found them made by Pony.

Hope this helps

Margaret UK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

the-pearl-hunter said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?client=opera&q=prym+USA+woolneedles+with+flexible+eyes&sourceid=opera&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Home-Kitchen/Prym-Multi-Coloured-Aluminum-Needles-Nylon-Three/B01CG45OIK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1500112554&sr=8-1&keywords=prym+wool+needles
> 
> ...


I mentioned them in a knitting group over here and one of the ladies had some- she got them from Love Knitting.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I found them at Michael's.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Those are strange looking! Where does one get _them_??


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

MzKnitCro said:


> Adding this to my newest favorite. These are flexible and easy to use.


Those look really useful...can you give a link to purchase them?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> I found them at Michael's.


Can't find them on the Michael's website, but did find them at LoveKnitting: https://www.loveknitting.com/us/pony-aluminium-wool-needles
Not the colourful ones, but colour isn't really necessary ... unless one's using them with yarn the exact shade of grey they are! :sm17:


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

http://www.michaels.com/clover-quick-locking-stitch-markers-medium/10523765.html

They have medium, large, and a multi pack that has small, medium and large.

ETA: http://www.amazon.com/Clover-3033-Locking-Stitch-Marker/dp/B01N32JYNT



Cronewbie said:


> Those look really useful...can you give a link to purchase them?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> .http://www.michaels.com/clover-quick-locking-stitch-markers-medium/10523765.html
> 
> They have medium, large, and a multi pack that has small, medium and large.


Oops! :sm12: I was looking for the wrong thing!!

Thank you!

For others in Canada: 
Large: http://canada.michaels.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-MichaelsCanada-Site/en_CA/Product-Show?pid=10523767
3 sizes set: http://canada.michaels.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-MichaelsCanada-Site/en_CA/Product-Show?pid=10523766


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

samlou said:


> I shall have to look out for the coloured ones, the plain grey are hard to find in my bag of mixed sewing needles , as they are all grey too ! Thank you. :sm24:


I store my yarn needles in a large safety pin attached to my scissors (If you are seeming you always need the scissors). Also, what works for storage is the case the floss threaders (for your teeth). The most of the yarn needles fit there beautifully.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> A few years ago I made the Pin Cushion or Knitting Doo-dads Cushion
> by Carol Ann Dubrow that is on Ravelry. I made it in red, white, and blue and it sits on my table with knitting needles, nail files, scissors, yarn needles, anything I just stick in it, it holds ready for me to reach for. Haven't figured out how to stick stitch markers in it, but just about anything else works. Don't know what I did without it. I have also made these for my working daughters who use them for pens, scissors, etc. on their desks at work. It was fun to make, too.


Put your stitch markers on a stitch holder and attach the stitch holder to the cushion.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

You are welcome 



Jessica-Jean said:


> Oops! :sm12: I was looking for the wrong thing!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Irene P said:


> Put your stitch markers on a stitch holder and attach the stitch holder to the cushion.


I tried that, and then pulled the stitch holder out and the markers went everywhere...so I found a cute little plastic box at Joann's for $0.59 that has three little dividers to hold the different sizes and that is fun to have, so that's what I use. If you are very careful the stitch holder would work, but I'm always in a hurry.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't really know--I do have a plastic "purse" that I bought for 25 cents--keeps my scissors, darning needles, tape measure, crochet hook (for picking up stitches), a couple of recipe cards with knitting directions for chemo or baby hats, and a few markers! But, I enjoy purchasing new skeins of yarn!!!


----------

